# 2012 K2 Formulas versus 2012 Burton Cartels



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

I rate the Formulas. Started off last season with them and for some god forsaken reason I changed it up mid season. Will be buying a new pair to kick off this season with and wont be changing them this time haha :cheeky4:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I haven't ridden the Formulas (or at least not that I recollect) but I am a fan of the Burton Cartel, it's a good binding and quite versatile, especially since they relaxed the forward lean and shortened that highback a few seasons ago.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Does the relaxed forward lean mean that I'd have to work harder to engage heel side?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> Does the relaxed forward lean mean that I'd have to work harder to engage heel side?


Nah.

When I say "relaxed" i mean "compared to the 2010 & prior year's cartels, which had a super aggressive forward lean built in. Coupled with the super-tall highbacks, a lot of people thought it was waaaay too much forward lean since the height exaggerated the already aggressive forward lean.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

(on the Cartels) There is still a forward lean adjustment on the highback, so you can dial some in for heel-side engagement to your liking.

The Formula is famous for a no-nonsense, stripped down economy binding -think civic; while sharing some of the same features, the Cartel is a top of the line, feature rich binding that has enjoyed the top spot for years - think BMW.

I'm not a Burton lover by any means, but the Cartel and Malavita are some nice fucking bindings.

From k2, you need to jump like 4 models, to the Company (their lineup has changed but u get the idea) before you are comparing apples to apples.

That being said everytime someone asks for a cheap binding I swear BA and Nivek both say K2 Formula.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I appreciate that information.

While I am price sensitive, I also want quality. That's why I'm looking at last year's model to get the most bang for my buck.

You guys helped.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Formula is not a cheap binding you're thinking Indy which used to be the Formula, new Formula is comparable.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Formula is not a cheap binding you're thinking Indy which used to be the Formula, new Formula is comparable.


Totally I was gettin them confused. Maybe 1 step up to the Company, not 4 .


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I like the company. Considering those for my next set...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> (on the Cartels) There is still a forward lean adjustment on the highback, so you can dial some in for heel-side engagement to your liking.
> 
> The Formula is famous for a no-nonsense, stripped down economy binding -think civic; while sharing some of the same features, the Cartel is a top of the line, feature rich binding that has enjoyed the top spot for years - think BMW.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call them a civic. And for comparisons sake different cars are needed. The Cartels are like a 911 GT3, but the Formulas are a Nissan GTR.

For 2012 I say Formulas. For 2013 the react strap on the Cartels is stupid comfortable and the highback is a smidge softer. I have super high hopes for these now.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I wouldn't call them a civic. And for comparisons sake different cars are needed. The Cartels are like a 911 GT3, but the Formulas are a Nissan GTR.
> 
> For 2012 I say Formulas. For 2013 the react strap on the Cartels is stupid comfortable and the highback is a smidge softer. I have super high hopes for these now.


I was looking at 2012 Formulas as well, but could not confirm they have Harshmellow? I know 2013 has them. But I didn't see them listed on the 2012.

I wish someone could compare the new react strap with the asym strap on the Restricted Cartels. Are they both comparable to you Nivek?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> I was looking at 2012 Formulas as well, but could not confirm they have Harshmellow? I know 2013 has them. But I didn't see them listed on the 2012.
> 
> I wish someone could compare the new react strap with the asym strap on the Restricted Cartels. Are they both comparable to you Nivek?


I didn't see that anywhere either so I had to assume they weren't a feature of the 2013.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> I was looking at 2012 Formulas as well, but could not confirm they have Harshmellow? I know 2013 has them. But I didn't see them listed on the 2012.
> 
> I wish someone could compare the new react strap with the asym strap on the Restricted Cartels. Are they both comparable to you Nivek?


No Formula has Harshmellow. 

I've strapped into both, only ridden the Asym. Just strapping in I like the feel of the react better. Its has a more uniform and spread out feel.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

You're right. A few retailers mistakenly listed them. But a few others, and K2, doesn't.

Sticking with the cartels.


----------

